# Rat eating habits



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Albert isn't out of quarantine yet but I noticed he is a SLOOW eater. He doesn't eat much, doesn't touch lab blocks and the only thing I've gotten him to eat is dog food. He won't touch carrots, banannas, or brocolli as far as I know. But my point is he would rather nibble on little pieces of dog food all day long.

Now I know Bastian and Odin to be pigs >_> I have to watch what I feed them because they devore things FAST and never keep things in the bowl. Albert likes his food in his bowl or else he doesn't consider it any good anymore. How do you think I should keep these rats together without Bert starving D: Do you think they will just work things out amoungst themselves?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they will work it out for themselves. I was worried about our little one when I put her in with our eldest, but she just went to eat when the older one was doing something else. After just a few days, they were eating side by side from the same bowl.

I would just keep your eye on him for a few days and make sure he's getting a look in, but I'm sure he'll be ok.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

If it does happen that he doesn't get to the food in time you can always do seperate feedings take out the quick eaters to play and then alnert food of his own for a half hour or so that way he won't be bothered my friend had to do that for one of her girls


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose it will. Still going to be a week or two till I put them back together.

I know, you're going to yell at me for getting my new rat when I have a lice problem >_> I thought I was taking care of it but the invetermicin isn't working. Can hairless rats get lice? I havn't seen any on him and they seem to be the type that attach the eggs to the hair shafts. I'm going to make an appointment with the vet and not put them together until this is cured though. I really thought I had it under control D:

Are there strands of invetermicin resistant rat louse?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Mites can't live on hairless and can't lay eggs on them. They *can* jump and bite on hairless rats just like a normal, furred rat. Remember, mites can live without their host for 60 days, so I recommend either putting all wood toys/houses away for over 2 months or freeze them. If Ivermectin isn't working, get some Revolution. For more information on ecto-parasites, go here.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

whew, that is a relief. Well they can't really jump on them if they aren't living together unless they are hitching a ride on me. Thanks for the info Night <3 Still will probably make that vet appointment.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

mites can be resistant to the ivermectin are you absolutely sure it is lice?


----------

